# Vektordateien



## Renate (19. Januar 2004)

Ich habe eine Vektordatei mit Corel OCR-Trace erstellt.
Diese soll in das Filmschnittprogramm ULEAD Media Studio Pro in den Teil CG Infinity.
Dort soll das Objekt auf dem Hintergrund (also mein Film) mit einem Bewegungsverlauf markiert werden. Das geht auch alles. Aber um das Objekt ist der weiße Markierungsrahmen. Wie kriege ich den weg?
Gruß von
Renate


----------



## josDesign (23. Januar 2004)

Ich denke das solltest du im Video-Forum erfragen.

Leider bin ich keine Mod, der den Beitrag verschiebt.

Versuch es mal dort!


----------



## Renate (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
im Forum Videofreunde hab ich schon gefragt, die können bisher auch nicht helfen. Aber ich hoffe weiter!
Gruß!
Renate


----------

